# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts Wierckx-Mentink (Ede)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: Wierckx-Mentink

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: Huisartsenpraktijk J.A. de Roo/K. Vermeulen/S. Wierckx-Mentink, Ede

Adres: Willem de Zwijgerlaan 3-A, Ede

Website: www.deroowierckx.praktijkinfo.nl


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts Wierckx-Mentink*

----------

